
Ask HN: How to invest in Blockchain and not in Bitcoin - NicoJuicy
I can easily buy BTC. But i want to know what are the best methods to invest in blockchain?<p>Eg. Companies or stocks, ..<p>Edit: Seeing the responses: Blockchain =&#x2F;= crypto currency. Blockchain is the tech behind it, which is getting adopted in the enterprise and governement. Crypto&#x27;s are not.
======
prostoalex
A case study of a business adopting blockchain and gaining massive cost
advantages is yet waiting to happen.

Relevant questions to ask:

1) How will the miners be compensated? They're needed to keep the
infrastructure running, and in BTC/ETH the compensation factor is built into
the cryptocurrency.

2) In a consortium environment where only limited entities can add data to the
blocks, what are the costs savings compared to a database with master/slave
replication and daily dumps made available to the public?

Other than that, Azure recently rolled out blockchain-as-a-service
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/uk_faculty_connection/2016/...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/uk_faculty_connection/2016/08/01/getting-
started-with-blockchain-as-a-service-using-microsoft-azure-dev-test-labs/)
expect AWS and Google to do the same if the demand picks up.

